# 4wd Vs. 2wd



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Those of u that know me, know that i have been obsessing and looking for a new tv. I have been having difficulty deciding between suv vs pickup. BUT if we were to go with the pickup i have heard different opionions re. 4wd vs. 2wd. We live just outside Chicago and some have told me that if u get a 2wd with traction control u should be fine. It will not be our daily driver. I was just thinking that a 2wd will get better fuel milage and less maintance/problems. If we go with a pickup I am not sure between the dodge quad or mega cab and the chevy duramax. Just looking for some advice. I have also looked at yukon/surburbans with the 8.1l.

Also any of u with the 2wd have u encountered a problem being stuck in a campground after a hard rain?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Personally, I can't imagine why one would get a truck _WITHOUT_ 4WD.

I drive the Tundra in 2WD 90% of the time (it _is_ my winter driver!) but, the times when I've wanted/needed/used the 4WD, I was mighty glad to have it!! 4WD? Won't leave home without it!!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks for the quick reply and btw looking forward to finally meeting u in niagra


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

4wd all the way. You don't use it often but when you need it, it's sure nice to know it's there. Also the 4 low option is really handy when backing up a grade.

More maintenance and or fuel mileage, maybe, what's a tow bill in your state if your stuck? Just things to consider and yes I've been stuck on flat wet grass with trailer in tow. Pull the lever back 4wd and away we go. And go for the Mega cab wish I could have.

Good luck.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> 4wd all the way. You don't use it often but when you need it, it's sure nice to know it's there. Also the 4 low option is really handy when backing up a grade.
> 
> More maintenance and or fuel mileage, maybe, what's a tow bill in your state if your stuck? Just things to consider and yes I've been stuck on flat wet grass with trailer in tow. Pull the lever back 4wd and away we go. And go for the Mega cab wish I could have.
> 
> Good luck.


I'll second that.

Its nice to back up into a steep campsite in 4low at an idle.

John


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We use our 4wd almost every time we pull our trailer in and out of our yard - we pull across an empty field that gets a little mucky.

4wd also has better re-sale value should you ever decide to sell....


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

4W drive is the only way to go. Even if you never need it you will suffer at resale especially if it's a 3/4 or larger.

Just my opinion


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

I would not stay at a campground that needed 4wd. We have a Dodge 3500 2wd and it does great. Just my opinion, every body has one......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mike said:


> thanks for the quick reply and btw looking forward to finally meeting u in niagra


Sure thing! But hey - I was excited to _actually_ be able to really answer "a truck question" without having to ask KB for the info







(I'm the driver...she's the mechanic







)

I'm looking forward to meeting you, too, as well as a few other characters whose paths I haven't yet crossed







Niagara does seem like a long ways away, though, doesn't it? ...but, then, right now, camping _anywhere_ seems like a long ways away


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Check Consumer Reports. According to their data, the 4WD 2500 Chev is MORE reliable than the 2WD.

If you need it - ever - you will be very glad you have it. Wet grass can stop you cold. Loose gravel or sand can stop you cold. Imagine yourself in an area of deep sand or loess with the trailer on, with 2WD. Ugly thought. Just pulling a grade on gravel, slip it in 4WD and all the "scrabble" goes out of your progress and you just quietly go.

On a 3/4 or 1-ton, resale suffers horribly if it's 2WD. Having the 4WD costs you nothing.

Try FINDING a 2WD 3/4 or 1-ton. Scarce as hen's teeth, and usually very bare-bones.

It's just the right thing to do! Only advantage I can see with the 2WD is lower step-in height.

Is traction control even available on a 3/4 or 1-ton?

I have used it much more than I thought I would. I was undecided, too, but after two years of full-timing, I would never be without it.

If you're accepting unsolicited advice, I have one more chunk - get the long bed. WHEN you go to a fiver, you are ready without worrying about expensive, problematic slider hitches. If you stay with the TT, you have more bed space for generators and such.

Buy, tow, camp, have fun!

Sluggo


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We just got back from a 950 plus mile trip each way to topsail for the week, that going 500 plus according to mapquest 9 hours does not seem that far. But with a 3 y.o. two hours can be far. just kidding. My 3 y.o. handled a drive from topsail eighteen hours with stops every 3 for fuel pretty well. I can't wait for the warmer weather. We will be going to three rallys this year. We are pretty excited to meet everyone.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

My 2wd does just fine. Never been stuck. Drove all winter in ice and snow. I believe 2wd also has slightly higher towing capacity.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

I've been stuck in 4 high on a muddy road hauling the trailer with my F-150 at a dog trial. I was barely able to get it out in 4 low. Others, with live in horse trailers, were stuck in 4 low with diesels and had to be pulled out. It never seems to take much to get stuck.

That said, my neighbor is always getting stuck with his 3/4 ton Sierra with a Duramax. He drills wells and is usually on undeveloped land. The ground is soft and his truck produces too much torque for the dirt he's in. One touch on the gas pedal and he just digs right in. He has to use his gas 1/2 ton to pull both the truck and drill out.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NOW - 4WD is NOT a cure-all for everything. Even 4WD will get stuck if the conditions are right. And the reference is to "4-Wheel-_*DRIVE*_"....NOT "4-Wheel _*SLIDE*_".....4WD (in & of itself) does nothing on ice except give you *4* out-of-control tires to control!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I vote 4WD. Wet grass in my own yard warrants it for me. I know a duelly is not in your question but in 2WD, driving in any snow is next to impossible for me. 4WD makes the truck usable. Not sure if you get snow in Chicago







but every 2 WD pick up I have driven is much more difficult in snow.

John


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

4WD, we need it to get up a short hill on our gravel drive to the house. Use 2WD to get stuck and 4WD to get out. One thing I have found out is that 4WD is good for getting stuck in more unassesble places.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Check Consumer Reports. According to their data, the 4WD 2500 Chev is MORE reliable than the 2WD.
> 
> If you need it - ever - you will be very glad you have it. Wet grass can stop you cold. Loose gravel or sand can stop you cold. Imagine yourself in an area of deep sand or loess with the trailer on, with 2WD. Ugly thought. Just pulling a grade on gravel, slip it in 4WD and all the "scrabble" goes out of your progress and you just quietly go.
> 
> ...


X2... I agree 100%..........


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

4 wheel drive for sure, my last 10 vehicles have been 4x4's with no extra mtce costs or at least not so you would notice. Most people who have problems with 4x4's usually its because they take them where they have no right to be! Several times in late season camping I have run into snow and bad roads and you sure appreciate the traction then.

Steve


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> Check Consumer Reports. According to their data, the 4WD 2500 Chev is MORE reliable than the 2WD.
> 
> If you need it - ever - you will be very glad you have it. Wet grass can stop you cold. Loose gravel or sand can stop you cold. Imagine yourself in an area of deep sand or loess with the trailer on, with 2WD. Ugly thought. Just pulling a grade on gravel, slip it in 4WD and all the "scrabble" goes out of your progress and you just quietly go.
> 
> ...


X2... I agree 100%..........
[/quote]
I also agree with a 4X4. You do give up 1-2 mpg with a 4X4 over a 2X, but again it is there if you need it. If you go with a duelly, you really do need the 4WD as it is worthless on the less slick road.

As for getting a long bed, the Mega cab is only available in a short bed. You can get the club cab with an 8' bed. If you have any idea of going with a 5er in the future, I would consider the long bed, but there are several good slider units for the short bed, but they cost more. The Mega is a great looking truck and looks like it would be very comfortable. Personally, I like the dodge/cummins better than the GMC/Durimax. The Cummins is a true truck motor and will last easily 500,000. My 2000 Dodge 3500 with 160,000 miles on it is still a great truck, nice and tight with no major or even minor problems.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> Check Consumer Reports. According to their data, the 4WD 2500 Chev is MORE reliable than the 2WD.
> 
> If you need it - ever - you will be very glad you have it. Wet grass can stop you cold. Loose gravel or sand can stop you cold. Imagine yourself in an area of deep sand or loess with the trailer on, with 2WD. Ugly thought. Just pulling a grade on gravel, slip it in 4WD and all the "scrabble" goes out of your progress and you just quietly go.
> 
> ...


X2... I agree 100%..........
[/quote]
I also agree with a 4X4. You do give up 1-2 mpg with a 4X4 over a 2X, but again it is there if you need it. If you go with a duelly, you really do need the 4WD as it is worthless on the less slick road.

As for getting a long bed, the Mega cab is only available in a short bed. You can get the club cab with an 8' bed. If you have any idea of going with a 5er in the future, I would consider the long bed, but there are several good slider units for the short bed, but they cost more. The Mega is a great looking truck and looks like it would be very comfortable. Personally, I like the dodge/cummins better than the GMC/Durimax. The Cummins is a true truck motor and will last easily 500,000. My 2000 Dodge 3500 with 160,000 miles on it is still a great truck, nice and tight with no major or even minor problems.
[/quote]
OK ill chime in too. my vote would be 4x4. All the reasons described here are spot on!








GOOD LUCK !


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

4wd all the way. I would get the dodge mega cab myself. Cant beat that cummins.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

My last two SUVs were 4wd I got 2wd for the new truck. I live in So Cal and I found that I rarely needed the 4wd even when taking winter trips to the inlaws in Montana. I've never been to a campground where I needed the 4wd. Your location might make more sense to have the 4wd. I don't know about the Chevys but when shopping for the Dodges keep a close eye on the payload ratings. The 2500 4wd MegaCab has a very low payload capacity that may not be suitable for you. I like the MegaCab but if I had wanted a 4wd model I would have gotten the 3500 SRW version to get a decent payload.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

OK my .06. I have towed with 2wd for 12 years and never had to get towed. Last spring when I wanted to get the trler out of the yard to go to an easter rally I had this problem. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=668
I did get the trler out of there with just my 2wd but as you can see in the pics it took some creativity. My next truck will still be 2wd.
Bob


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd recommend the 4x4 as it will give you more options -- there's nothing a 4x4 can't do that a 4x2 can, but the opposite isn't true.

We like to go off-roading, and our 4x4 gives us that opportunity. I've also felt secure in taking the OB to BLM campsites.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Lots of good advice already given.

I will say one option that made me go with the Chevy D/A 4WD was the locking rear differential. GM is the only truck that offers it (I believe) and it works ! I had to stop on an incline at one CG with fresh gravel on the road. When I started again, I heard the tires slip and then GO, thanks to the locking rear differential. It only activates a low speeds, but it does it quickly.

I've used 4LO to back into a camp site with a "bump" to get over (and it was wet) and to drive thru a creek to get to an annual camping trip each May.

Good luck, but you won't go wrong if you get the 4WD.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

kyoutback said:


> My 2wd does just fine. Never been stuck. Drove all winter in ice and snow. I believe 2wd also has slightly higher towing capacity.


I didn't even know that Kentucky got snow!







I know that se get some in Colorado, and I also know that Chicago has been know to get an inch or two here and there. I would strongly recommend the 4x4.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The three most useless things to have are:

1. Altitude above you in an airplane.

2. Ammo in storage at a gunfight.

3. 2 Wheel Drive in the mud.

In all three cases you can come up with reasons not to have them but when you need them, and you WILL need them, they are indispensable.

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Had 2wd drive in our last truck, always came up with reasons why 2wd was good enough. New truck has 4wd and we won't go back.

When we traded our 2wd yukon last summer, we would have gotten $2500 more on the trade if it was 4wd.

Mike


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have the dmax 4x4 and love it. It is a 2500 and we pull the lowboy with the dozer, tractor with plow, and hook up to the horse trailer with 3 large quarter horses in it for my mother and have no trouble with any of these things. It pulls our 5er great also. We like the 4x4 because we can lock it in and not tear up the grass and dirt trying to power out of a damp spot. I drive a trailblazer most of the time and I have used the 4x4 in it on several occasions It is just nice to have, kinda like a shirt pocket. You don't know you need it until you don't have it and wish you did.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

It appears the majority of responses say 4x4. I agree. Here are a couple of considerations.

If you go with a 4x4, the truck sits higher (duh) so you'll have to readjust your hitch if you have a TT.
If you have or go to a 5th wheel , pay attention to the clearance between the top of your bed sides and the bottom of the 5'er. If you add bed rails or put on a lift , you could end up with too little clearance.

4x4 would typically have a bit more suspension, e.g heavier shocks, which would help in towing. 
4x4 usually gets a few hundred pounds less towing capacity than a 2wd due to the extra weight of the truck.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

ColoradoChip said:


> My 2wd does just fine. Never been stuck. Drove all winter in ice and snow. I believe 2wd also has slightly higher towing capacity.


I didn't even know that Kentucky got snow!







I know that se get some in Colorado, and I also know that Chicago has been know to get an inch or two here and there. I would strongly recommend the 4x4.
[/quote]








Well I do live in the northernmost part of Kentucky. And with so many people having 4wd I figure if I do ever get stuck there will be one of you nice people to pull me out.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

all trucks are 2wd,its just that some come with an option.cost of matinance is the same for both as long as you keep up on it.example.......crank windows/power windows! all vehicales have windows...right?4wd is added security for weather/ease of use on transmission etc.
get a 2wd quad cabwith the 4wd option,you can carry people just like an suv and carry large items in the box unlike an suv and go for diesel for longevity and ease of towing. just my 2cents!!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

At first I thought our 4WD was a waste in fuel.

Then, on our cross-country trip, I discovered two campgrounds where I actually needed 4WD-Low to get out (one was my cousins "campground" on their property; the trailer was level, but the TV had to be on a hill).

This winter we got snowed-in while camping. We had a steep hill to climb to get out of the State Park, with hard packed snow. After putting the chains on the TV, I just put it in 4W-Low and ground my way up the hill. Even a stop mid-way up the hill didn't stop us.

So, I'll put in my vote for 4WD.

Ed


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW!!!, I didnt think i would get that many resposnses that fast, thanks for giving me intelligent info to make an informed decision. Due to the cost and not needing a bigger tv till next year i may wait until tax season next year.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I've got a 98 4x4 2500 burb with a 7.4L. I have 4 kids so really had to have an SUV. I get about 8mpg when towing a 28RSS. The 4WD will lower your towing capacity slightly but if you need it, it's there.


----------

